# Autumn Hunt



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here in Germany the autumn is set to begin.
This is the time if the mice came out of his hides outside and will come inside the house, and my big game hunting time will begin.
At my 20 yard practice target I build a mouse step with chees as bait. Slowly but surely one after the other of this animals came in. I sit in my barroom like in S.A. in a hide by a water pond, hear Johnny Clegg, have the Africa feeling inside me and wait for the " Big Game ". Today after three hours the first nibbler came but I had misfortune, my arrow was 1 cm to high. A half hour later the next one came in and I miss him again. By the third of this chees robber gang I had hunting luck !!
I will try to filming my next hunt with the video camera.

My practice target at 20 yard









The mouse step









My first trophy for this hunting season









Is this a double lung shoot ?


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Congratulations on a great hunt.
Any idea what that monster will score Frank?


----------



## Paramecium (Apr 13, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Is this a double lung shoot ?


Hi,

I'm not sure but might be a bit far behind. :lol3: I don't think there is so much difference to the thorax of a rat. Here is a dissected rat (I hope this is ok for the mods - otherwise remove the link please). The thorax is pretty small.

Btw. nice shooting.

How did the venison tast? :set1_pot:


----------



## bowkid64 (Sep 13, 2007)

definetly a booner.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Very unethical shooting game with fieldpoints... Hahaha! Nice shot!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Now I search for a taxidermy for a shoulder mount.
Anybody know the SCI record and measurement?:wink:
I will sit in the evening for another one.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Karoojager said:


> Now I search for a taxidermy for a shoulder mount.
> Anybody know the SCI record and measurement?:wink:
> I will sit in the evening for another one.


Come on Frank - spend a bit extra and get a full mount!!!:wink:

SCI measurement would be about 2 inches, but I can't find any reference to that species being taken by a bowhunter before!

By the way - Aim small, miss small!!! (or is that aim small, hit small...)

Spatan and I think you should change your name again - this time to Jägermeiβter..


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Great shooing buddy!!!!

Are you going to have a full mount or shoulder mount done??? lol

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry, I must go downstairs and take my ASAT camo for the next hunt:wink:

Now the time is coming if the sun goes down, I will try to shoot the next one of the gang:wink:
You must try this also at you home, it is a funny shooting.

Keep you update if I have success.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice shooting Frank. You must come frog hunting here by us :blob1:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

@James, I follow you advice with ethical hunting and use a rubber blund, this works much better. Directly the first shot was a strike. But I can take no shoulder mount from this trophy

Left the mouse from midday and right the new trophy.









Look at his eyes, seems he was very surprised









The full lenght for the SCI trophy record list, 6,29 inch









@Raymond, what says the hunting regulation, must I have a PH for frog hunting as a non resident?

OOPS, one picture is at the wrong place.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Now I am convinced


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Frank,

"Great White Mousehunter", excellent shooting.:77:
Congrats, the targets are getting smaller and smaller (I remember the squirrel last summer).
If you like I know a good taxidermist for a full mount :wink::lol3:


----------



## kellyg (Jan 31, 2005)

Good shooting there!! :darkbeer: I think I should practice more!!


----------



## kudu60 (Dec 10, 2005)

*german hunt*

great hunt Franky,
I hope your wife is lucky when you have the shouldermount.:wink:

greatings Andreas


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

kudu60 said:


> great hunt Franky,
> I hope your wife is lucky when you have the shouldermount.:wink:
> 
> greatings Andreas


I collect the mouse skins for Claudia, she wants a new tanga. Now I look for two rats for the top. I like the viking style in underwear.:wink:


----------



## smac8876 (Sep 21, 2006)

Now that's funny! Great shot.


----------



## Zwickey~B4L~ (Jan 13, 2004)

That is way cool ! Mice with a bow . I did that back in the 1980's . We were on a day hunt in South Tx. and the mice were on the rampage . I believe it was 1983 the bow was a Proline , arrow was 2216 Game getter , nacho cheese sights , release fingers , stabilizer was about 3 pounds lol ,the broadhead was a Zwickey 125 gr Judo pt., and the game animal was the elusive feild mouse . My buddy and I had not shaved all week .


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Richard,
Congrats to this shoot and wellcome in the mouse hunter society.
Good to see that I am not alone with my mouse passion:wink:
Do you know the SCI length of you mouse ?


----------



## Zhunter1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Karoojager said:


> Now I search for a taxidermy for a shoulder mount.
> Anybody know the SCI record and measurement?:wink:
> I will sit in the evening for another one.


GREAT shot.

But...

You guys have obviously not read the SCI measuring of Mice. It is a skull measurement in MM's

Geez, I hate it when people don't read how to properly measure a trophy


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Zhunter1 said:


> GREAT shot.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


Sorry Zhunter, but I must contradict.
The mouse will be measured in two kinds, A. the full lenght and B. the antler.
For a example a picture of a Alaska bull mouse.


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

A ALASKA BULL MOUSE WHERE CAN I GET ONE!!!!!


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice shooting to all of you now can you please tell me am I the only one working.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

OutaAfrica said:


> Nice shooting to all of you now can you please tell me am I the only one working.


Hendrik, anytime the situation will change and then we see more hunting successes from you here.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

OutaAfrica said:


> Nice shooting to all of you now can you please tell me am I the only one working.


It looks like it:wink:


----------

